# How to type numerals, diacritical marks, special letters for transliteration



## alahay

[Moderator's Note: Split from here]


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> believe: *آمِنْ*​remember: *تَذَكَّرْ*


Thanks Elroy, I wonder how you can do that!


----------



## elroy

Microsoft Word.  Insert -> Symbol.


----------



## cherine

There's a simpler way to put the diacritical marks :
shift+q = fat7a
shift+w = tanwiin belfat7a

shift+e = damma
shift+r = tanwiin beldam

shift+a = kasra
shift+s = tanwiin belkasr

shift+x = sukuun

shift+` (the key beside the "1") = shadda
When needing to put shadda + another mark, we put the shadda first.

I think this is easier than going each time to the insert menu, then choosing the symbol.


----------



## elroy

Are you sure that would work for everyone?  If I type shift+q, I get a capital Q!


----------



## cherine

Of course, because you're using the English keyboard. You need to switch to Arabic first


----------



## elroy

Of course!  My suggestion was for those of us who don't have Arabic keyboards.


----------



## cherine

Can someone write Arabic without Arabic keyboard ?  You mean you insert all the letters ?!
Well, i didn't know that. Seems things are much easier in here


----------



## JLanguage

elroy said:
			
		

> Of course! My suggestion was for those of us who don't have Arabic keyboards.


 
You could always memorize the Arabic keyboard's layout.


----------



## elroy

I don't always insert; I use the website (now available in the resources thread) with the virtual Arabic keyboard; then I copy and paste.  I don't have an Arabic keyboard on my computer; actually, at this point, my computer is not even functional.

I use the insert feature for the diactritics only.  

Jonathan, that responds to your suggestion as well.  It's not a matter of not knowing where the keys are or not having stickers for the Arabic letters on my keyboard; I simply don't have the Arabic keyboard installed.


----------



## JLanguage

Why not install it? Once your computer is up and running again, of course.


----------



## elroy

I'm missing a CD.  You need a special CD to install keyboards with "complex" characters.


----------



## JLanguage

You need the Windows installation CD, but I think there might be a way around that.


----------



## elroy

If you know what that is, please let me know.


----------



## Samo

http://zsigri.tripod.com/fontboard/arabic.html
http://zsigri.tripod.com/fontboard/arablpk.html
Arabic keyboards for western users


----------



## linguist786

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
How do you type numbers in Arabic? When you switch to the Arabic keyboard, the normal Roman numbers just come up.


----------



## Tajabone

You can use virtual keyboards as well. By the way, the "Arabic" numbers are not used in North Africa (Morocco, Algeria and Tunisia).

 Bye !


----------



## MarcB

Linguist,
If your keyboard doesn't have them, Msword has them under symbols.


----------



## Abu Rashid

> When you switch to the Arabic keyboard, the normal Roman numbers just come up



Actually the numbers which come up are the "normal Arabic numbers". 1234567890 are actually called the Arabic Numerals

Roman Numerals look like this: I II III IV V VI VII VIII IX X

I think what you mean are the Hindi Numerals أرقام هندية.


----------



## Qcumber

The Sanskrit digits were borrowed by the Persians, and from the Persians by the Arabs who gave them the shape they have in Arabic. Italians, then all Western nations, borrowed the digits from the Arabs, hence in their Arabic forms, and gave them the new shapes used in Europe and from there all over the world (except Arab countries that use their own).


----------



## elroy

I think we all knew what Linguist meant, so there's no need to get semantically picky. 

Linguist, it drives me crazy that the default characters are Arabic numerals instead of Arabic numbers!  I don't even know of an option to change the default or even to toggle between the two.  The only option through Word is - as Marc said - to use "Insert Symbol," which can of course get tedious if you are working with many numbers. 

If anyone has any better suggestions, I'd be happy to hear them!


----------



## MarcB

Not to be "picky" I know أرقام =numbers but I have always seen اعداد for Hindi numerals. Can we use both?


----------



## Nikola

Hi Arab Forum members.
Your frustration is over.
http://www.muftah-alhuruf.com/email.html

٠١٢٣٤٥٦٧٨٩


----------



## elroy

Great resource!  I have added it to our sticky.

It would be even cooler, though, if there was an option like that in Word!


----------



## ayed

Elroy, open a Word Document  and do the following:

TOOLS --- > OPTIONS --- > LANGUAGES --- > 

Scroll down a little bit and choose

GENERAL 

NUMBERS 

You will find four options:

Choose

CONTEXT​Please let me know if it works


----------



## elroy

Hi Ayed,

When I go to "Options" I do not see a "Languages" option.


----------



## Abu Rashid

Goto "Tools / Options / Complex Scripts" tab

You'll see a heading at the bottom "General"

On the left is a label "Numeral", and on the right is a drop down listbox with Arabic, Hindi, Context etc.

I am guessing if you change it to Hindi, it'll always use these numerals, if you change it to context, then it'll use them whenever you're using an Arabic font.

I'm using Office XP btw.

Thanks for altering us to that akh ayed.


----------



## elroy

Splendid! Marvelous! Fantastic!

۱۰۰۰ شكر يا عايد!


----------



## SalamSalam

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Assalamu 'alaikum,

I was wondering, how do you type the following on a computer:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/27/Basmala.svg

I'm referring to the _S _in _B'ism_, how it's kind of elongated. I've seen this around the internet, typed, but how do people do it on keyboard? Is there a specific keyboard shortcut to it or something? Does anyone here know?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## azeid

و عليكم الســـــــــــــــــــــلام و رحمة الله و بركاتـــــــــــــــــــه
​Type the letter and then press SHIFT+J.​


----------



## SalamSalam

I see! 

شـــــــكراً مرة ثانية


----------



## Jarrex

Hi, I don't mean to resurrect a dead thread, but this is one of the top search results for Arabic Keyboard with numbers. There is a better option than using an online keyboard. 

It doesn't let me post URL's so here is the plain text version:
ryanglynn{DOT}com/2010/12/06/arabic-keyboard-layout-finished-programming/

this website has a brand new Arabic keyboard layout that when installed will allow you to switch between Arabic and English and the Arabic will type the Arabic characters in all windows and programs.

Once again, sorry for resurrecting a dead thread, but I just thought I would help everyone else out.


----------



## إسكندراني

It's very easy to design a custom keyboard with whatever you like using Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator - that's what I did


----------



## Serafín33

Completely agree. Here's a couple of links to download it from. (I don't think I'm not violating any forum rules here, am I...?)

I must say I find it very strange that default keyboards are generally not well suited for the languages in question. The Latin American Spanish one doesn't have "ª", the superscript feminine mark; nor does any Spanish keyboard or the English one have "—", the dash; nor do Arabic keyboards have <ٰ>,‎ الألف الخنجرية...


----------



## Biebabeloeba

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
As-salaamu aleikum,

There is a language course (book with cds/cassettes) for egyption-arabic, titled "Kullu tamam". But in this book there are used some fonetics signs to indicate a glottal stop, etc. How can I type these signs in Word?


----------



## kifaru

Do you want to know how to type it in Arabic or how to make the symbol with a western style keyboard. I usually see an apostrophe (') or 'okina (an inverted apostrophe) indicate ع when reading transliterated texts.


----------



## Josh_

The symbol used in "Kullu Tamam" to represent the glottal stop looks like a backwards 'c' ( ɔ ) superscripted.

Now, I don't know the Unicode for this, but what you could do (for any text you want to mirror) is use a text mirror function (such as this one), type in the 'c', then copy and paste the mirrored symbol on a Word document and then superscript it. 

I've already done step one, so you can just copy and paste 'ɔ' into your Word document.

As Kifaru noted the use of an apostrophe (') is quite common to represent the glottal stop.  It may be easier to use that.


----------



## clevermizo

Yes, and there's always Charmap. (Start>Run>"charmap"). You can also, within MSWord of course, manually go "Insert>Symbol" and insert whatever Unicode character for your fontset that you'd like. A font like Arial Sans Unicode will have all the normal "funny characters" like ɔ and you can subsequently set it to superscript and subscript.

Personally, I like to have the superscript and subscript easily accessible as buttons on the toolbar, so if you go up to your Font formatting toolbar there will be a down-arrow and you can select "Add or Remove Buttons" to customize the toolbar.

Finally, if you are a little more computer savvy, I recommend downloading for free the Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator which allows you to edit your keyboard and add special characters, usually via the Alt, Ctl or Win keys. I've done this with my keyboard ānð þăt's why ʕI cän ťypȩ likeʔ tħis sø easilý. You could even add superscripted or subscripted c or ɔ this way (which is what I presume Kullu Tamam uses for ʕayin and glottal stop). By the way I prefer ʕ and ʔ because I don't like how superscripted characters make them feel less like "real" consonants.


----------



## Serafín33

clevermizo said:


> Yes, and there's always Charmap. (Start>Run>"charmap"). You can also, within MSWord of course, manually go "Insert>Symbol" and insert whatever Unicode character for your fontset that you'd like.


MS Word Insert/Symbol?? At least in my version of MS Office (the 2007 English-language release), I only have access to a very very small number of characters, very much working only for some European languages. I don't have access to some symbols used in Kullu Tamām such as ‹ḷ› or ‹ṃ› (but maybe they're accessible in other versions).

What I would suggest is that you download Babelmap, which allows you to crawl through the entirety of Unicode, even if you don't have any fonts for the corresponding ranges.

*Biebabeloeba*: so what I'd suggest is that you use Babelmap for getting the symbols while using Microsoft's Keyboard Layout Keyboard to create your own keyboard. It makes life a lot easier.

As some final advice, if you use Babelmap, you'll find all the non-English symbols you need at the Unicode blocks called "IPA Extensions", "Latin Extended Additional", and "Latin Extended A".


			
				clevermizo said:
			
		

> By the way I prefer ʕ and ʔ because I don't like how superscripted characters make them feel less like "real" consonants.


I totally agree!


----------



## clevermizo

Neqitan said:


> MS Word Insert/Symbol?? At least in my version of MS Office (the 2007 English-language release), I only have access to a very very small number of characters, very much working only for some European languages. I don't have access to some symbols used in Kullu Tamām such as ‹ḷ› or ‹ṃ› (but maybe they're accessible in other versions).



I don't know about Office 2007 - but in previous versions "Symbol" from the Insert menu lets you choose from among any of the characters for a particular font.


----------



## Serafín33

Ohh, thanks for the explanation! I see that is how it works.

Well, in any case, Babelmap has the option to automatically select a combination of fonts-per-Unicode-block so that you can have the most characters in view, without needing to change fonts to find particular characters (the option can be found at Configure/Auto).


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Hi,

I hope the moderators don't delete this post as my question is not grammatical in nature.

Where are dagger alif and waSla on the Arabic keyboard?

Thanks.


----------



## Gaed

Dagger alif *ى* is N and wasla *آ* is shift+N


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

I'm confused; you've written Alif maqSuura and hamza madda, not dagger alif and wasla.

Can you explain further, please?


----------



## Gaed

Sorry I was mistaken. Just got up 

To write dagger alif you may need to install a software. For wasla it is letter H!!!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

H just gives me alif and shift+h yields "regular" hamza. I don't think I can type a wasla.


----------



## Gaed

Here are the hamza that I can write on keyboard:
H           ا 
H+shift  أ
Y+shift  إ
C          ؤ   
X          ء 
Z          ئ

Sorry if this did not help


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Thanks. I don't think wasla is included in the conventional keyboard package.


----------



## Gaed

I just found out that to write dagger alif you may install uthmanic font and you can you can insert it


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## إسكندراني

You don't need any fonts, just a new keyboard layout.


----------



## Zeynelabidin

This is the solution for Microsoft Office 2007:


> Launch Microsoft Office Word 2007
> Click on the *"Office"* button then -> Select *"Word Options"*
> Click on the *"Advanced"* tab, and scroll down to the *"Show Document Content"*
> From the *"Numeral"* option, click on the combo box and select the *"Context"* option for displaying numbers in the Arabic shapes.


----------



## stree12

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
I'm a beginner at learning the Arabic language. One aid I use to help increase my  understanding of the language is to type my homework lessons.

What bothers me is that the typed vowel character and alphabet characters have spacing issues. They often are either blurred together, effectively overlapping & difficult to read, or have to much space in between you can't tell the vowel & consonant go together. There are many times in typing when this happens. To cite one example, in typing the word/possessive  phrase for classroom غُرْفَةُ الصَفِّ, the end of the word for room  (gurfa), there is a single dammah. However, it is impossible to tell whether it's single or double dammah, because they're blurred together & overlap. An example of when they're far apart is the word for a sheet of paper or a leaf, وَرَقَةٌ. Those fat'hahs are pretty far apart from the consonants that they are voweling. What do I do to solve this spacing problem so that it is explicit which vowel is voweling which consonant?

I know what I'm looking for exists because my textbook, Ahlan wa Sahlan, has typed Arabic text with perfectly spaced voweling. I installed the Egyptian Arabic font from Window's Regional & Language Options settings. Perhaps I should install another that will more aptly do voweling spacing?


----------



## Finland

Hello!

This is a frequent problem when typing Arabic, because the fonts are not really made for writing short vowels. If I ever need to write short vowels, what I usually do is simply after the consonant I press Shift+J once or twice to prolong the line and write the short vowel after that. At the end of the word, you can always put an extra space. The result is not always pretty, but at least you'll be able to read it.

HTH
S


----------



## barkoosh

Don't use fonts like Times New Roman or Arabic Transparent or Arial when typing Arabic with diacritics. Use instead Simplified Arabic or Traditional Arabic (they come with Windows) or install the font Scheherazade.


----------



## stree12

Finland & barkoosh, thank you both very much! Your help was helpful.

Finland, I like your idea, but it doesn't work out very well if the vowel is in the middle of the word. Nevertheless, for the vowel at the ends of nouns, usually single dammah and the tanwin (double) dammah, what you suggested is an effective tool to employ.

barkoosh, your analysis was spot on. You are so right that Simplified Arabic & Traditional Arabic are leaps & bounds more readable than Times New Roman or Arabic Transparent. Both Simplified Arabic & Traditional Arabic got rid of the blurring, run-into-each-other effect, which is much appreciated. However, after not seeing the vowels still not lining up to my liking, by the vowels still hovering too far away from the consonants I meant to voweling, I visited that web site & downloaded the Scheherazade font. Scheherazade is the best!


----------



## stree12

I have another question. Something else I'd like to know, is where are dagger alif (a.k.a. alif qasirah, a.k.a. short alif) & waslah on the Arabic keyboard?


----------



## barkoosh

stree12 said:


> However, after not seeing the vowels still not lining up to my liking, by the vowels still hovering too far away from the consonants I meant to voweling


That's really odd, even with the all other fonts. I don't see such thing happening with me. If you want, can you provide a small screenshot of such cases?


stree12 said:


> I have another question. Something else I'd like to know, is where are dagger alif (a.k.a. alif qasirah, a.k.a. short alif) & waslah on the Arabic keyboard?


No, not on the keyboard, and for a good reason. Those two characters are rarely used in modern Arabic. Words are written without dagger alif; and regular alif is used instead of the "alif waslah". But if you're using MS Word, you can assign a shortcut for them on your keyboard.


----------



## stree12

I did print screen, copied into paint, cropped, & saved as .jpg.  In picture's order, from left to right, my least to my most favorite:  Simplified Arabic, Traditional Arabic, Scheherazade. In my opinion, the  vowel spacing is still hovering too far away in Simplified Arabic &  Traditional Arabic. You were a great help in turning me on to  Scheherazade. It doesn't get any better than Scheherazade, right?

My  Arabic instructor uses both the dagger alif & the alif waslah, as  if they are both used regularly. What's the MS Word shortcuts you know?


----------



## barkoosh

Got it. Obviously you're not using Windows 7. I read once that Microsoft made improvements to some Arabic fonts under Windows 7. Check out how those fonts are displayed under Windows 7.


As for the shortcuts, you should do them yourself. In order to assign a shortcut on the keyboard to specific characters, see here (Office 2007)* or here (Office 2003). To easily find those two characters, go to "Character code" in the "Symbol" box and type 0670 to find the dagger alif (called "Arabic Letter Superscript Alef" in Word) and 0671 to find "Arabic Letter Alef Wasla".
I suggest assigning ALT+I for dagger alif and ALT+H for alif waslah.
---------
* For Office 2010, go to the Insert ribbon > Symbol > More Symbols


----------



## stree12

I couldn't get either the ALT+I & ALT+H shortcuts to work, so switched to CTRL+? for alif qasirah & CTRL+> for alif waslah. Thanks for the help... & I've got another question for you. I installed the Egyptian Arabic font from Window's Regional & Language Options settings. I choose Egyptian because, well, I had to choose! There was a long, long list to choose from. There was no sound reason why I chose Egyptian, & I'm willing to switch if another version is more appropriate. From the list below, which version of the language is the best for an Native-English-speaking American to type in?  What are the differences among them? 


Arabic Algeria     
Arabic Bahrain     
Arabic Egypt     
Arabic Iraq     
Arabic Jordan     
Arabic Kuwait     
Arabic Lebanon     
Arabic Libya     
Arabic Morocco     
Arabic Oman     
Arabic Qatar     
Arabic Saudi Arabia     
Arabic Syria     
Arabic Tunisia
Arabic U.A.E


----------



## barkoosh

Are you using Windows XP? In the Regional and Language Options box, you have 3 tabs.

In the first tab, Regional Options, you have "Standards and formats". Here you can keep it English (United States) if you want, since it's all about Number, Currency, Time, and Date formats. In the third tab Advanced, you have "Language for non-Unicode programs". It's only for programs that don't use Unicode. I don't think you need to make any change unless you have some Arabic program that displays funny characters.

What you need for Arabic support is to check "Install files for complex and right-to-left languages (including Thai)" in the second tab Languages. But I'm sure you already have it checked.


----------



## stree12

Everything on my computer's settings is exactly as your described. My question was, since American-English is my only first language, which Arabic language dialect should I to type in? Arabic as a distant, distant, distant second language, so which language is it recommended I type in? Microsoft offers a large array of dialects, & as an American, I don't know the differences. I chose Egyptian since Cairo is a popular Arab capital city. I'm interested to know if typing in a different dialect could be more beneficial. In the Windows operating system, & I used the exact same route as you just described. I came across that long, long, long, long list of Arabic dialects to type in, as in my previous post. Which is the best for an Native-English-speaking American to type in? 

I'm as non-Arabic as an American can become. I have no - NONE - Arabic relatives. My desire to learn Arabic is entire intrinsic. I'm an international American.


----------



## barkoosh

What I'm saying is that those settings have no effect at all on what you're typing. They're all the same. They're only about time format and currency for the operating system. That's why I said you can keep it English (United States). Don't worry about those settings, they do nothing. They are not related to what you learn. I personally keep it English (United States) because I like to see my computer's time and date in English.


----------



## stree12

Thanks for the explicit answer. One might think that Microsoft would  tell its user that, thinking that there is a difference somewhere in the  typed alphabet among the long list of Arabic language options, but  nope, Microsoft doesn't. If Microsoft does, it's not obvious.

I've got another question for you. How do you get two consecutive dammahs ُ to appear in typed Arabic? As you know, in handwritten Arabic, nouns that are indefinite end either  ٌ or two consecutive  ُ. Both of those are known as the tanwin dammah, right? While using ٌ while typing is fine, I'd like to vary sometimes and use two consecutive ُ. 

Seeing  both used interchangeably will help in my learning's reinforcement.  When I type it twice consecutively in each of the three Arabic fonts  we've previously discussed, it doesn't cooperate. When typed twice in  both Simplified Arabic, Traditional Arabic, the dammah gets darker, as  if it's bolded. In Scheherazade, a new dammah is there but moved to the  next space to hover over a nonexistent consonant. 

I have seen the use of two consecutive dammahs ُ   at the end of indefinite nouns, typed in what looks be a Microsoft Word  document, in a handout my Arabic instructor gave out to class. However,  asking him wouldn't get the answer, since I do not believe he is the  one who typed those handouts; he got them from another instructor.


----------



## barkoosh

While there is more than one way to represent tanwin dammah...

the third form is the most common today. It's used everywhere and taught in schools. That's why it's expected that MS would adopt that form. As for the "consecutive dammahs", it's not used in modern Arabic.

In order to have those "consecutive dammahs" in Word, you need some special font that has this form in its character map. Typing dammah twice won't work at all; the computer will naturally consider it an error.

Your instructor, or the other one, must have some special font or program that supports "consecutive dammahs". My advice is to stick to that third form of tanwin dammah showing in the picture. It's universal; everyboday uses it in modern Arabic. And it's easier to write.


----------



## stree12

There's another one that I didn't think of? oh, interesting. Is there any way to type this third one in MS Word? For the two that aren't taught in school, which of them is more widely used than the other? I know, as you've stated, that I only need to be concerned with ٌ, but I'd like to know a little bit of the background history.

Although you're a native of the Arabic language, do you know of a dependable online resource that has the proper voweling on verb conjugations? For example, the middle verb of for "he lived/resided", sakana سَكَنَ, changes from "ah" to "u" in present tense conjugation. To state we live, it's naskunu نَسْكُنُ. For homework assignments, the middle vowel change is guessing game for me. I know that everything else, except for that middle vowel change, is systematic and predictable. My instructor didn't like one of my homework assignments because I guessed wrongly at what that vowel was, for verbs he assigned to the class to conjugate.


----------



## barkoosh

> Is there any way to type this third one in MS Word? For the two that aren't taught in school, which of them is more widely used than the other? I know, as you've stated, that I only need to be concerned with ٌ, but I'd like to know a little bit of the background history.


The other two are mainly used in the traditional script of the Qur'an, called Uthmany. Check the 3rd line here. You'll need special fonts that support Uthmany script in order to have them in Word.


> For example, the middle verb of for "he lived/resided", sakana سَكَنَ, changes from "ah" to "u" in present tense conjugation. To state we live, it's naskunu نَسْكُنُ.


You need a dictionary for that.  This site has a number of useful dictionaries.


----------



## stree12

Although that site seems useful, I can't figure out where that site notes the verb vowel changes. I experimented with the verb سَكَنَ into the site's search & saw a long, long list definitions & related terms. Where do I look for what I'm looking for?

You've been very helpful over the past week & I am appreciative of your hardwork in answering my numerous questions.


----------



## barkoosh

Ok. Dictionaries _usually_ add the مضارع of the verb you're looking for. For example, you have this from one of dictionaries on that site:
‫[ س ك ن ] . ( فعل : ثلاثي لازم متعد بحرف ) . سَكَنْتُ ، أَسْكُنُ ، اُسْكُنْ ، مصدر سَكَنٌ ، سُكْنَى 
The word that I made red here is the مضارع.

Here's an easier way. Go to http://qutrub.arabeyes.org. Type the verb and hit Enter. In the table that shows, look under المضارع المعلوم.


----------



## stree12

That web site is exactly what I've been looking for, regarding my present tense conjugation. I've ran out of question, and each & every of my former questions has been answers so thoroughly. If I have any more, I know that you will provide to the best of your abilities. Thank you for your help.


----------



## barkoosh

You're welcome.


----------



## HermanTheGerman

stree12 said:


> I have another question. Something else I'd like to know, is where are dagger alif (a.k.a. alif qasirah, a.k.a. short alif) & waslah on the Arabic keyboard?



You can create also your own keyboard layout with Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator 1.4.



stree12 said:


> do you know of a dependable online resource that has the proper voweling on verb conjugations?



I like the Elixir FM Arabic web site. It allows you to look up words and to inflect them.


----------



## إسكندراني

I am quite annoyed we aren't allowed a single thread on fonts here.
Use 'Droid Arabic Naskh' by Google, it is the first half-decent font anyone has released so far.


HermanTheGerman said:


> You can create also your own keyboard layout with Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator 1.4.


This is essential - in my view - for anyone hoping to type Arabic without going insane.


----------



## loko2014

Alif Wasla is simple accessed in Macbook pro with "option 6". Tested in Pages word processor


----------



## jmt356

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Is anyone aware of an easy way to type English transliteration of Arabic letters using the ALA-LC system? For example, typing bars over letters such as ā and ī and dots under letters such as ḥ and ḍ?


----------



## cherine

Did you check the solution offered in this post?


----------



## HermanTheGerman

jmt356 said:


> Is anyone aware of an easy way to type English transliteration of Arabic letters using the ALA-LC system? For example, typing bars over letters such as ā and ī and dots under letters such as ḥ and ḍ?



If you're working on a scientific paper with lots of transliterated Arabic text and are sufficiently computer-savy, check out ArabTeX, which offers several output formats, among them the Encyclopaedia Islamica scheme, which is very close to ALA-LC.

There's also a LaTeX color extension by Otakar Smrž which allows you to generate Arabic text with colored diacritics.


----------



## akhooha

If you're not that computer-savvy, and don't want to operate another program, and don't have a lot of stuff, you can use the virtual keyboard provided by lexilogos.  Just type the Roman letters, using your normal Roman keyboard, and use the shortcuts shown at the bottom of the page so you don't have to use your mouse.  Then just copy and paste.


----------

